# Portrayals of CM in movies/TV (with video by Marin Alsop)



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Inspired by this video:






....what would you say are your favorite movie portrayals of classical music?

For my part, I would say "Amadeus" or "The Red Shoes."


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I rather liked the TV film _Riot at the Rite_, even though the focus was on just the one work.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

My favorite ironic pairing was Charles Bronson in "The Mechanic" as the hitman that listened to Beethoven and Schubert quartets while plotting his next job.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I think Song of Summer does a good job portraying the relationship between Eric Fenby and Frederick Delius.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Here is one of my favorite scenes from Band of Brothers. This is the kind of thing Beethoven was protraying in this piece.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> I think Song of Summer does a good job portraying the relationship between Eric Fenby and Frederick Delius.
> 
> View attachment 145244


Yes - excellent choice. I hope Sky Arts or BBC4 show it before too long.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

One of my cheesiest favorites - including an opera made out of the Tchaikovsky 4th.









And one of the absolute worst...Charlton Heston is no conductor:


----------

